# My Planted Sorority Tank



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

I decided to use real plants in my sorority tank. I have a couple amazon swords, an aqua fern, a white ribbon plant, and 2 different varieties of anubias. Plus I added in a moss ball.
I'm waiting until Wed to put in my ladies, so for now it's just the plants and 2 ghost shrimp (Heath Ledger and Patrick Swayze)
And, yes Family Guy is awesome :-D


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Omgosh, I so love it! I'm trying to decide how to use the 10g I just got...this is one idea! Great job!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but your fern and white ribbon plants are terrestrials, and will die if kept submerged. If you don't want to have wasted your money, you can try putting them into a couple of mesh shower caddies with some gravel or soil and just keep the roots submerged. They will help pull a lot of the nitrates out of your water if they grow. 

Also I would highly recommend adding more plants. It is not unusual for sororities to have some violent outbreaks every now and then, particularly once your females hit maturity, and there is no real place for one female to get away from another.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Agreed with LBF, those two plants aren't aquatic, but if you put the ribbon plant sitting in the fikter it should suck up ammonia. Also, you want a lot more coverage, you want the line of sight broken up way more so the girls can escape each other, as fights do break out. I had a small one break out, I had a small one the other day.

Have you cycled the tank? You need to, the girls will already be stressed, adding ammonia into the mix isn't smart. If you haven't take the shrimp out and do so with ammonia.


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know about those plants. Should have known that the people of Petco might not know what's fully aquatic.


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

I took the fern and ribbon back to Petco. I picked out a grass type plant, another anubias, and some hornwort. Does it look any better?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

It looks awesome..I'm hoping they didn't sell you Mombo Grass..they did that to me when I started my planted tank..also not truly aquatic..sigh. I hate trying to get real information in these places!


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

Ugh... I hope not either it was on the "aquatic" side, but they were wrong before. I won't feel as bad about it as the other ones since it was only $3 vs $5 or $7.


----------

